# mala sanità



## polaluz

Comme est-ce qu'on pourrait traduire en français le mot italien "mala sanità? En Italie on parle de "mala sanità"' quand on a les cas des erreurs des médecins, ou dans les hôpitaux, ecc. : tout ce qui ne marche pas à niveau de santé publique (malheuresement il en a de plus en plus!).

Mon essai: "Mauvaise santé publique"?

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Epilio

Par la description il est, peut-être, un erreur médicale (?). Il y a aussi en anglois un mot semblable, i.e; _medical error_. En espangol nous utilisons _negiglencia médica_ ou _mala práxis_ (qui est similaire à _mala sanità_). 
Mais si on veut la traduire littéralement je suis d'accord avec ton essai. J'ai voulu sólement founir un terme moins littéral.


----------



## Corsicum

Dans les banques de données scientifiques on retrouve les notions suivantes :
La faute professionnelle = Malpractice. 
L’erreur médicale = Medical error.
Les infections nosocomiales = Nosocominal infection . 
Et l’aléa thérapeutique ….

*De manière générale on pourrait parler de*
*« dysfonctionnements du secteur médical ».*
*« dysfonctionnements de la santé »*
*« malaise de la santé » *
*« malaise sanitaire » *

*La faute et l’erreur ne sont pas spécifiques au secteur médical*


----------



## polaluz

Merci à tous!
Je crois que l'expression qui plus s'approche soit " malaise de la santé".


----------



## tie-break

Ou encore : _" le dysfonctionnement du système de santé"._


----------



## Corsicum

Tout dépend du contexte du discours ?
Je me demande si on n’oublie pas le plus simple, peut être le plus pertinent ?

*« le mal sanitaire »*
*« le mal du système de santé »*


----------



## Louli

Mais non! "Mala sanità" ce n'est pas "malaise de la santé".. 
C'est plutot "mauvaise santé pubblique" comme tu disait au début!
"Mala sanità" fait allusion aux Hopitaux et au sistème sanitaire, non pas à la senté individuelle. On pourrait aussi dire "mauvais fonctionnement du sistème sanitaire"


----------



## Corsicum

Quand on parle de « *malaise de la santé* » , implicitement on fait référence au système de soins de la santé. 
En général, on parle des *« malaises d’un individu* » et non des « *malaises de la santé d’un individu » .*
Nous avons bien compris, enfin il me semble ?
*« ....Le malaise boursier*_ donne très probablement *des malaises aux actionnaires.* »_
_« ….et pour éviter *le malaise boursier *il faudrait traiter préventivement *le mal boursier* »_
_Dans ce contexte :
*Le mal* est la cause.
*Le malaise* est la conséquence.
_


----------

